# epherdrine stack



## roc-star (Aug 20, 2006)

i am about to start a couple of weeks of epherdrine to try and cut up and bit more, I have been told that mixing them with asprin and caffine would give better results???

anyone done this before??

are pro-plus any good as the caffine part??

Thanks

:drum:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

yeah its called an ECA stack its real effective, tho i havn't done it mysef, its usually done 2 on 2 off, and can be switched to clen during the off period for a total time of 4 weeks each!

and pro plus is a good source of caffine


----------



## roc-star (Aug 20, 2006)

cheers mate...

do you mean 2 weeks on and 2 off?

whats clen?


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Yep 2 weeks on & 2 weeks off.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catclen.htm

Info on Clen.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bang some yohimbe with that eph and you will get better results.


----------



## roc-star (Aug 20, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Bang some yohimbe with that eph and you will get better results.


Where can I get yomibe from??

Thanks


----------



## roc-star (Aug 20, 2006)

if i'm gonna stack eph, caffine and asprin how much of each should i take??


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

0mg epherdrine

200mg caffeine

1 capsule yohimbe(if you can get it)

or

300mg asprin

1/2 grapefruit with each dose.(idealy to maximise fat burning)

this 3 times a day, i wouldn't take it past 6pm as u may find it hard to sleep, adjust for ur schedule!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yohimbe is available from ebay matey


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

30mg effy

200mg caffeine

300mg aspirin

thats the best combination.


----------



## roc-star (Aug 20, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> 30mg effy
> 
> 200mg caffeine
> 
> ...


Is that once a day??


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

3x a day m8


----------



## roc-star (Aug 20, 2006)

Thats looks like it will blow my head off!!

nice one, I'll start tomorrow!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> ...and can be switched to clen during the off period for a total time of 4 weeks each!


However, there's another school of thought that says this method will burn out the receptors just as much if not more so. You can prolong Clen exposure using an anti-histamine, like Benadryl, and another substance I can't remember at hand. Do a search, though.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Some people (very rare) are sensitive to Ephedrine and it can be dangerous. I suggest you take a low dose of eph on it's own just to check you don't have any adverse reaction. if you have 8mg tabs just take one if they are 30mg break one in half.

You will be fine but better safe than sorry.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> However, there's another school of thought that says this method will burn out the receptors just as much if not more so. You can prolong Clen exposure using an anti-histamine, like Benadryl, and another substance I can't remember at hand. Do a search, though.


Keto?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ketofin!!

yeah eph&clen use the same receptors so they never really get a good break....

ketofin is meant to help some say its good some say its useless


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

But to be honest i would prefer if u just ran 2 weeks ECA or ECY then 2 weeks with a normal over the counter fat burner(sann tight is good imo)

clen has some nasty sides and unless you are competing it is not neccessary


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

DB said:


> clen has some nasty sides and unless you are competing it is not
> 
> neccessary


oh so now you have to be "Comepting" to use clen! why sudden change of opinion! :jerk:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol! dude have i ever used clen before a comp diet??

the enlarged heart side effect scares me man


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

i suppose so....damn junkie! iv only done it during PCT as a lil thermogenics and supposed anabolic properties (aiding in protien synthasis) wouldn't hurt durin PCT


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That other stuff is called ketofin, I doubt you will be able to find it though

ketofin keeps the A2 receptors from down-regulating. that way you can use it for extended periods of time and do not have to cycle it 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off. you could just run it for 8 weeks straight, etc...


----------



## danchubbz (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm crap without measurements, when I do a ECA stack I usually just take one ephedrine tab (? size), 1 pro-plus and 1 standard asprin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Does this sound about right?

I only do it once a day as well b4 cardio, if I don't do cardio I might not take it at all but I do cardio about 5 times a week.

All Feedback much appreciated.:beer1:


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

4 pro plus one asprin (unless they are 400mg tabs) is what i took. once per day in the am then twice per day........then 3 x per day but that abosolutely ****ed me! started struggling to sleep and was sitting at work looking at my computer like a zombie.

i wasn't eating enough and also drinking coffee so the amount of caffine was way too much!!


----------



## danchubbz (Sep 28, 2006)

fits said:


> 4 pro plus one asprin (unless they are 400mg tabs) is what i took. once per day in the am then twice per day........then 3 x per day but that abosolutely ****ed me! started struggling to sleep and was sitting at work looking at my computer like a zombie.
> 
> i wasn't eating enough and also drinking coffee so the amount of caffine was way too much!!


so it's 400mg of caffeine u should take with the asprin and the ephedrine which is 4 x pro plus tabs (I'll double check the strength!!)

why do u do it 2 or 3 times a day, I thought it was for a boost b4 training and to burn more cals during your workout?


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

danchubbz said:


> so it's 400mg of caffeine u should take with the asprin and the ephedrine which is 4 x pro plus tabs (I'll double check the strength!!)
> 
> why do u do it 2 or 3 times a day, I thought it was for a boost b4 training and to burn more cals during your workout?


 i was given the advice of 1 eph tab, 4 pro plus and 1 or 0.5 of an asprin from some onethat knows thre stuff, but you could research more i guess.

depends what you are using it for as to how often and when you take it.

for fat loss maybe 1 ECA stack before breakfast and before morning cardio then maybe again before evening workout or before lunch. i would not take after 4pm as i could not sleep if i did. If you do try it i would start with one per day then see how you go.


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2005)

H&B sre selling fat burnig tabs £15 down to £5


----------



## MIGEL (Mar 17, 2005)

T5's are already pre-mixed so that would prob be the way forward.


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2005)

is this the right one for a ECY stack?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YOHIMBE-1200-SEXUAL-ENERGY-LIBIDO-BOOSTER-Buy2-1Free_W0QQitemZ160044342478QQihZ006QQcategoryZ19260QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

